# bionic biotic?



## amandab (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone had good results with this supplement? My nine year old Bedlington has had a intermittant diarrhoea for 3 weeks. A couple of vet visits, egg, potato and chicken diets, Canikur, anti-inflammatories and Hills i/d tinned seem to have done the trick. He is a still a bit off form but might bionic biotic help stop a recurrence?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

amandab said:


> Has anyone had good results with this supplement? My nine year old Bedlington has had a intermittant diarrhoea for 3 weeks. A couple of vet visits, egg, potato and chicken diets, Canikur, anti-inflammatories and Hills i/d tinned seem to have done the trick. He is a still a bit off form but might bionic biotic help stop a recurrence?


Many posters here have had fantastic results with it.

I used protexin, simply because I didn't know about bionic biotics at the time.

I'd not hesitate to try either one if I were you.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not like the ingredients in this product many of which appear to have nothing to do with digestive health.

Have you tried Yumpro by Lintbells? You can ask for a sample.

This is what I would give dogs, or alternatively a human probiotic.

I would also invest i some slippery elm food/tree bark powder.

I assume the vet has ruled out any underlying infections such as Giardia, Campyobacter by conducting a stool test?

YUMPRO BioActiv - Lintbells

Tree Barks Powder for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

gastric - herbal supplement for dogs - digestive upset - diarrhoea - bowel - gut - stomach - slipper - Hilton Herbs

Super20 Probiotic® - 20 billion bacteria per capsules | Vitamins & Supplements from Healthspan


----------



## amandab (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for feedback. I'm off to the vet with a plastic bag tomorrow. The boy has to have stitches out from wart excision and hope to rule out any real nasties.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

amandab said:


> Has anyone had good results with this supplement? My nine year old Bedlington has had a intermittant diarrhoea for 3 weeks. A couple of vet visits, egg, potato and chicken diets, Canikur, anti-inflammatories and Hills i/d tinned seem to have done the trick. He is a still a bit off form but might bionic biotic help stop a recurrence?


Several members have tried it and I know they swear by it and have had good results. I havent used it but I have used/use their Mobile Bones and if its as good as that is then worth a go.
Probiotic for Dogs | Dog digestion / skin + coat supplement | Pooch and Mutt

Apparently they will answer queries too and are very helpful by all accounts I know a couple of members have contacted them.

Has your vet done a three day fecal test? That would rules out worms, protozoan parasites like coccidia and giardia that normal wormers dont cover although panacur paste does do giardia but you need to give a longer continous course then just for worming. There are bacterial infections too like campylobacter that need specific and long courses of antibiotics to clear completely. So if it is something that still persists and he hasnt tested might be worth discussing. Three day fecals are better as there is less chance of missing anything.

One food that is very good and I know personally has helped with loose motions is The Natural Dog food company. They are very good to if you contact them about answering questions and making suggestions to help
The Natural Dog Food Company … where good health comes naturally

Ive used it in the past and suggested it to few people with dogs with dodgy digestion. One was a Husky and more recently a collie. It solved the problems for the Husky and so far so good on the most recent dog being trialed on it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bionic Biotics was a godsend for Heidi. We were at the vets once a fortnight for repeat meds and the upsets kept recurring. I tried Treebarks powders and a few other bits but nothing worked. 
BB helped almost immediately and the more she took it, the better she got.
I gave her the first pouch at full dose, a second on half dose and then weaned her off. Not needed anymore (fingers crossed).

Food wise, I found Wainwrights trays from Pets at Home to be the answer and always have some here for tum upsets (which nowadays are few and far between and short lived) WW trays are high in fibre and the chicory in them is great for their tums.

Cant recommend either of them highly enough to you


----------



## guyblaskey (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi There,

We have had some fantastic results with Bionic Biotic helping dogs with diarrhoea. You can see feedback from customers at Runny stools | Pooch and Mutt

In response to the person who said there were 'no ingredients related to digestive health' then went on to recommend probiotics. Bionic Biotic contains both probiotics and prebiotics (or it wouldn't have 'Biotic' in the name!!). The probiotic is a canine-specific probiotic, which is far more effective in dogs that a human probiotic/ natural yoghurt.

If you need any more info feel free to email pooch(at)poochandmutt.com

Best regards

Guy Blaskey
MD/ Owner Pooch & Mutt - Makers of Bionic Biotic


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

guyblaskey said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We have had some fantastic results with Bionic Biotic helping dogs with diarrhoea. You can see feedback from customers at Runny stools | Pooch and Mutt
> 
> ...


1 I cannot see a post where someone has made the above assertion (in bold)?

Perhaps you could identify where that was made?

2 the term "biotic" can be used whether you are referring to PRE or PRO biotics or both.

3 Your competitor, Lintbells, product Yumpro ALSO contains prebiotics, probiotics and the latter is a canine specific one.

Hope that clarifies things for you!


----------



## amandab (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I would give you an update. Bedlington is free of tummy problems and has a better appetite.  He can still turn his nose up at breakfast but will make up for it at suppertime. 
He has a dose of bionic biotics sprinkled on his food daily. I can't claim it fixed him but he is a healthier boy.
Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

thats great news!!!:thumbup:

alfie has had alot of tummy trouble in the past! tearing my hair out about it but i use pro kolin and it does it's stuff and his tummy is 100% better now!


----------

